
The Consumer Electronics Hall of Fame: Tandy/RadioShack TRS-80 Model 1 - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/consumer-electronics/gadgets/the-consumer-electronics-hall-of-fame-tandyradioshack-trs80-model-1
======
ddingus
This was the very first computer I ever got to write a program for.

Was a neighbor up the road. They had it, and found out a friend and I were
interested. To their credit, they gave us a good enough introduction to write
some BASIC programs that would calculate radio related things.

It was all serious and magical at the same time.

